# Dollar Ridge Fire



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Well it’s not looking good in Duchesne County currently. I’m sure glad I got in just before evacuations to get all of our antlers and atv picked up. Here’s hoping it changes for the better. Cause it’s a real ugly forecast today.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if pinnacles is being torched?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll bet the mini ranches are selling for peanuts today.


-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

DallanC said:


> I'll bet the mini ranches are selling for peanuts today.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm glad I wasn't the only one with this thought


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Can anyone confirm if pinnacles is being torched?


It sure looked like it was headed there, if not there already at about 2 AM.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

https://www.geomac.gov/viewer/viewer.shtml

This site gives a detailed fire perimeter update as they fly the edges.

Crazy how strong these fires can be and how fast they can move. I was on our place during the Wood Hollow and I feel for the folks who are in this monster's path....


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

This one is a heartbreaker for sure.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a lot closer to my property than I'd like. Good thing there is only a fire pit and an empty shed up there right now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Have they come to a conclusion on what caused the fire yet? Being 0% contained, I'm sure they cant put boots on the ground to investigate. 


Very sad to see the loss of property! Now maybe the tree huggers will let cutting the timber in other areas to reduce the fuel for such devastating fires.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They say that it was human caused for what it is worth.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> They say that it was human caused for what it is worth.


Man!!!! What the he!! is wrong with some people? It scares the crap out me when I'm camping and the thought of a camp fire getting out of control and sparking something like this!

It will be interesting if Fireworks cause any fires tomorrow. I sure hope people use responsible measures if they intend to light any off.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Man!!!! What the he!! is wrong with some people? It scares the crap out me when I'm camping and the thought of a camp fire getting out of control and sparking something like this!


Why do you assume it was a campfire? The fire down near Beaver was started from a automobile crash. There was another one mentioned on the news from a flat trailer tire shredding and starting a fire.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd be betting that it was a burn barrel on one of the ranchetts.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Getting pretty close to my family property, we just have a trailer up there. Sucks for all those who have lost there homes


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

It now looks to be headed awfully close to Wildcat


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> https://www.geomac.gov/viewer/viewer.shtml
> 
> This site gives a detailed fire perimeter update as they fly the edges.


KSL is reporting it's now jumped Hwy 40, this map hasn't shown a boundary change in quite a while, and the current boundry is quite a ways from the hwy. I wonder how often they update it.

-DallanC


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4....special_maps/disaster/USA_wildland_fire_3.txt

Not sure how often the update this one doesnt show that it jumped 40 yet so probably not very often


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are saying that it jumped HWY 40 at 9pm on the 4th so i wouldn't expect to see a updated map until sometime on the 5th.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Is there any way to volunteer to help? I'm definitely not qualified to fight fires but there must be things volunteers can do to help first response teams or people impacted


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I was evacuated from the area yesterday evening, mys extended family has a cabin in the pine hollow area, lots of smoke and the north east corner was very active with the wind change. Yes it jumped 40 and the smoke was crazy. The map has not been updated. There is another one somone send to me. I will see if I can find and post.
https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4....special_maps/disaster/USA_wildland_fire_3.txt 
Let me know if this link works.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

This works, do you know how recent it is?



kdog said:


> I was evacuated from the area yesterday evening, mys extended family has a cabin in the pine hollow area, lots of smoke and the north east corner was very active with the wind change. Yes it jumped 40 and the smoke was crazy. The map has not been updated. There is another one somone send to me. I will see if I can find and post.
> https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4....special_maps/disaster/USA_wildland_fire_3.txt
> Let me know if this link works.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I dont know how recent as it does not seem to have changed much from last night but it seems to match most of the data I am getting from the community.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Why do you assume it was a campfire? The fire down near Beaver was started from a automobile crash. There was another one mentioned on the news from a flat trailer tire shredding and starting a fire.
> 
> -DallanC


I understand "Human Caused" can be many things other than a camp fire. I know one of the fires burning was just that...&#8230;.. an abandon camp fire. I have this fear, or whatever you want to call it about a camp fire sparking up the woods. Main reason I usually don't have one when camping.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

any rain help over that way last night?


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

cdbright said:


> any rain help over that way last night?


I heard from a buddy who lives in Fruitland the rain did help some, and he may be able to get back to his house today


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure looked like it got some rain!
We were on rhe Manti Skyline last night, the smoke. On the Dollar fire was WAYYYY down from what it has been.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the CC canyon road still closed?


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

this fire was no joke I spent the week up there. unfortunately my cabin and alot of my neighbors have burned down. alot of blood and sweat now tears on that property. alot of people in the area the same.
as for where it burned the wildcat wma is burnt down. current creek itself barely got touched. slab canyon,timber canyon,cow hollow all got burnt pretty good. soldier creek also got scorched on the south east side


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very sorry to hear it got your cabin 




-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

some pics


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Very sorry to hear it got your cabin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Dallan
the crappy part alot of people do not have insurance on their cabins up there. due to some of them being off the grid hunting cabins the best you can do is build a fire brim


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hazmat
Thats very sad to hear your cabin is part of the lost property's.

And for the wildlife,
How do you think they faired this fire?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My money is on the wildlife, they are quite resilient when it comes to fires. As long as it isn't a blast furnace where the winds are pushing it faster than they can move around they should be alright. 

I remember right after the Book Cliff's fire back in 2002. The deer and elk were out in the burnt areas while they were still smoldering.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hazmat, sorry for your loss, and the many others that have lost structures!! I could only imagine the pain and sorrow of what your going through.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks guys very much appreciated.. goofy I know first hand alot of upland game and smaller critters did not fare well. also talking to one of the sheriff's about that exact thing they were finding carcasses of moose and had a herd of elk that got caught in a slot canyon with no way out. so yes some of the wildlife was killed in the process.
in fruitland they had 3 horses they were trying to track down 
also a herd of cattle that was lost in the cow hollow area.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Hazmat,
I'm very sorry to hear about your cabin. Did you access your cabin via Wildcat or were you down on the river area? I've heard a number of bears have been found burned. The bears would climb the trees to escape the danger and the rest is history.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> My money is on the wildlife, they are quite resilient when it comes to fires.


Except for fish. They are screwed. This is a long-term thing for those fisheries too. First it all burns, then come the rains, and ash, and mud.

This is sad.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So sorry, hazmat. Wildfires happen, whether naturally or caused by humans. But the loss is real for some. My heart aches for you and all those that lost homes and cabins in this fire.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Igottabigone said:


> Hazmat,
> I'm very sorry to hear about your cabin. Did you access your cabin via Wildcat or were you down on the river area? I've heard a number of bears have been found burned. The bears would climb the trees to escape the danger and the rest is history.


I accessed my cabin via wildcat it sat just east of the walk in access gate on the south ridge. I could see for miles and miles and had every critter from moose elk bear to even bobcat come right up to the property. 
I rented it out to a few of you here on utah wildlife network and enjoyed meeting you guys first hand. 
please be careful to everyone out there while in the woods as this simple act of someone burning their limbs in the middle of July has ruined thousands of peoples lives. 
my kids and wife are devastated from this. but I know eventually we will rebuild a hunting shack and the grass,trees, and critters will return it's just hard to see that now. 
also yes I forgot about the bear there were multiple bear carcasses found. I would say the grouse got the worst of it though.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry about the loss. I know it must suck.
I've wondered the last 29 years if I would rebuild if ours was lost to fire. Most likely but it would certainly would have to be the start of new memories as it would be hard to get past the remembering the old.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> Except for fish. They are screwed. This is a long-term thing for those fisheries too. First it all burns, then come the rains, and ash, and mud.
> 
> This is sad.


On the news this weekend they showed DWR shocking and catching fish to stick in the hatchery for a year, then to return them to their native waters. Pretty cool, I didnt realize they did that.

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Seems like this is all turned to ash now. According to the fire line.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i am going to go camp and try to find my spot for our trailer for the opener out by Strawberry this weekend. Was originally going to be North/East of the lake but may head down to the back side now. I would guess the fire will tend to push NE until they get it a good handle on it right? You can get into the SE side of the lake by going around from W side and i kinda wanted to scout out that way anyhow. 

I think it will be a crap shoot as far as telling where everything moved off too and i plan on leaving a couple cameras up there but after everything settles the animals will prob venture back to their original spots and get that new green grass anyhow right? 

Either way a bad weekend of camping is still better than work:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the burned cabins. 
It will be a good place to hunt deer and elk in the next few years.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats a bummer hazmat. Sorry to hear that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

hazmat, I'm so sorry about the cabin, I know what an emotional loss it can be, let alone financial. I'm up there in age now, and my body is pretty worn out, but I can still swing a hammer and have a few skills. When you rebuild, give me a shout and I will be more than willing to come out and help you folks get 'er done...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> On the news this weekend they showed DWR shocking and catching fish to stick in the hatchery for a year, then to return them to their native waters. Pretty cool, I didnt realize they did that.
> 
> -DallanC


http://kutv.com/news/local/biologists-rescue-400-trout-from-path-of-west-valley-fire

nice to see the Southern Region guys stepping up to help save those fish.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Good thing at least one Heppy knows what they’re talking about!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

any recommendations about scouting that Wasatch East this weekend while i camp/fish? I assume the only roads closed still are East of the lake and maybe NE right? i read 50% contained now and i want to leave a couple trail cams up there.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

cdbright said:


> any recommendations about scouting that Wasatch East this weekend while i camp/fish? I assume the only roads closed still are East of the lake and maybe NE right? i read 50% contained now and i want to leave a couple trail cams up there.


i guarantee wildcat will be closed. as it caught fire again and between being burnt down and all the heavy machines blazing new trails most of the animals have scattered out of there quick. 
current creek and red creek are still open if it were me i would look up trout creek.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

stillhunterman i sent you a pm


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

hazmat, pm received and reply sent.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

yesterday morning i spoke with a DNR lady at current creek and she said they were at 60% containment and the rain the night before really helped. Not sure what it did yesterday with the wind but i am still going to go up and camp prob on the south end of the lake and then run around with my 4-wheeler and go leave a couple trail cams up for a couple weeks. I assume the further East you go the more scattered the wild life will be as they have been getting pushed around by the fire. I will give you boys more updated next week when i return.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

somehow someway my cabin survived. After being told and showed on a map that my cabin was a casualty to the fire and it was 100% gone. 
I went up saturday to start the cleanup process and about pissed myself as I came down the hill and saw my green roof standing upright. it was a miracle the fire burned everything around the cabin and came to about 5 feet of it but other than a cracked window I am good to go.
I had a trail camera setup that almost survived but the sim card wont read the pics they would have been cool.
I want to thank everyone on here for their condolences and if any of you are gonna be in that area or need some help with staying somewhere or game advice please let me know.
especially you stillerhunterman.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

hazmat was that article on ksl you guys then? oh and i am glad things worked out for you.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Hazmat - great news about your cabin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i ended up south of the lake and set a couple cams up there. Found a good spot and some heavy trails. Even watched a few deer feeding in the thick trees. The does look like they have been eating real well. Letting the cams sit for a couple weeks before i have time to get back and check them. Left the wife at Strawberry fishing while i was trying to get lost in the woods and she caught some nice rainbows so it was a good weekend. 

On the 4-wheeler vs road deal up there, i saw NO OHV signs all over. Thing that sucks is you can run all over that road on a SXS at 90 MPH and be a loud as a **** nascar but you cant sneak around on a **** 4-wheeler.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cdbright said:


> Hazmat - great news about your cabin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i ended up south of the lake and set a couple cams up there. Found a good spot and some heavy trails. Even watched a few deer feeding in the thick trees. The does look like they have been eating real well. Letting the cams sit for a couple weeks before i have time to get back and check them. Left the wife at Strawberry fishing while i was trying to get lost in the woods and she caught some nice rainbows so it was a good weekend.
> 
> On the 4-wheeler vs road deal up there, i saw NO OHV signs all over. Thing that sucks is you can run all over that road on a SXS at 90 MPH and be a loud as a **** nascar but you cant sneak around on a **** 4-wheeler.


is your street legal ?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

no , 4-wheeler only , but i cant see the harm in being on those old gravel roads far away from everybody on a 4-wheeler doing 20 mph to sneak out to our hunting spots. I guess that will be for the argument with the warden if/when it happens.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Haz,
That awesome news on the cabin!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

cdbright said:


> no , 4-wheeler only , but i cant see the harm in being on those old gravel roads far away from everybody on a 4-wheeler doing 20 mph to sneak out to our hunting spots. I guess that will be for the argument with the warden if/when it happens.


No argument will ensue with the warden /LEO. They will simply write you a ticket and you can argue with the judge.
I will admit sometimes it does not seem to make sense.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

And Hazmat, Great news!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

callofthewild said:


> hazmat was that article on ksl you guys then? oh and i am glad things worked out for you.


no the article wasnt on me. someone else went through the exact same thing I did.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

callofthewild said:


> hazmat was that article on ksl you guys then? oh and i am glad things worked out for you.


no the article wasnt on me. someone else went through the exact same thing I did. 
I do remember talking too and seeing that couple at the meeting. their place is east of mine and not by far. so we both got lucky and it seams the sonar they used was not 100% accurate


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow hazmat, that is awesome news! I'm so glad your cabin is safe, as well as those of others, pretty amazing! Thank you for your offer, that's very kind of you! Best of luck!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i would give my left testicle to know what my trail cams are doing right now:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

cdbright said:


> i would give my left testicle to know what my trail cams are doing right now:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Just hanging on a tree or fence post.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

> Just hanging on a tree or fence post.


There ya go, now give up the left testy!!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i will go dig it out of the wife's purse and mail it in hahahaah, J/K , not married , still getting the milk for free :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

